# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Eja tek unë - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*Eja tek unë*

Trëndafilat e zemrës tënde
do t'i ujis me ujë të bekuar
nga syt e shpirtit.
Fluturat e ëndrrave
do të fluturojnë magjishëm..

Në parajsën e shpirtit tim
kumbon aromë jete
lumejve të kuq rrjedh dashuri,
pranver' e vonuar
lëri lulet e stinës
në shpërthime ekzotike
eja tek unë.........

----------


## mondishall

Kur vargjet e bejne dashurine ta dashurosh...Ka me frymezuese se kaq?

----------


## trysil

*EJA TEK UNË*

Poezi që në shikim të parë duket fare e thjesht, por s' është krejtë ashtu. Në pak vargje që kanë një ritëm, dinamikë dhe thyerje të rregullt kemi tendencë për ikje nga të shprehurit deklarativ; kështuqë takohemi me dy-tri figura që shtrihen mirë brenda tekstit poetik, si: *Trënafilat e ëndrrave, sytë e shpirtit, fluturat e ëndrrave* 
Këto figura që hasen në strofën e parë dhe premtojnë, në strofen e dytë bie intensiteti i të folurit poetik duke ecur më shumë kah deklarativja.

Urime të sinqerta!

----------


## Rebele

Duhet kujdes ne perdorimin e fjaleve 'shpirt', 'zemer' e aq me teper 'dashuri' ne poezite e dashurise. Perndryshe, behen te afermendshme.

----------

